# Köllervalley-Biker unternehmen Neujahrstour



## wilde.lilli (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Bikefreunde!

Am 3. Januar (samstags) 2009 gibt es eine gemütliche Neujahrstour. Dafür entfällt der übliche MTB-Treff um 14 Uhr.

Nähere Infos bei MTB-Treff Köllertal.

vg Lilli


----------



## michael.sc (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Lilli,

hört sich gut an! Bis Samstag sollte auch der Neujahrskater weg sein! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




...also ich denke ich bin dabei!

Zum Abschluss der Tour können wir ja noch irgendwo in Kö/Pü einkehren! Ein Abschlussweizen muss bei so einer schönen Tour unbedingt noch drin sein! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi BikerInnen!

Die Neujahrstour ist nicht an Neujahr (DO), sondern am Samstag. Dann müsstet Ihr doch wieder fit sein, für eine länger Tour?

Also, gebt euch einen Ruck, das gibt viele Punkte im Winterpokal!

Ich hoffe, dass sich noch ein paar melden - sonst würde ich mir das mit ca. 6 Stunden MTB überlegen ;-(

vg Lilli


----------



## Klinger (17. Dezember 2008)

Bei halbwegs trockenem Wetter will ich mir die mysteriösen Vorgänge im Köllertal dann auch mal anschauen.


----------



## wilde.lilli (17. Dezember 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Bei halbwegs trockenem Wetter will ich mir die mysteriösen Vorgänge im Köllertal dann auch mal anschauen.



Wiso mysterios? Aber Teile der Strecke sind sagenumwoben - siehe http://www.wanderbares-saarland.de/wanderwege/litermontsagenweg.html

Ich hoffe, dass an diesem Tag die Wanderer Zuhause sind, weil das Wetter zu schlecht ist. Aber wir nehmen viel Rücksicht, falls doch welche unterwegs sind.


----------



## puremalt (17. Dezember 2008)

Sagenhafte Trails klingt ja mal nicht schlecht. Und Abschlußweizen ist ein echtes Lockargument für Schlammspritzer.
Bin dann wohl auch dabei.


----------



## patbald (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi Lilli,

keine Frage, ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Dezember 2008)

Jo Jo Jo, 
da will ich auch mit. 

Nun müssten wir nur noch sehen, dass Roland oder und Theo den Guide am Littermont macht/machen.


----------



## Theo1 (26. Dezember 2008)

Da habt ihr einen Guide für den Litermont gefunden .
Wann und Wo wir uns Treffen schaun mer mal.
Ich komme warscheinlich nach Köllertahl zum Treffpunkt.
Wenn ihr nicht so rast kommt Greta mit .

Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. Dezember 2008)

@ Theo, super, da wird bestimmt nicht gerast. Wir ja eine Ausfahrt und kein Rennen.


----------



## zeitweiser (26. Dezember 2008)

Komme auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Wann wollt ihr am Samstag in Köllerbach den losfahren ?
Wie lange solls denn gehn ?
Wollt ihr in Nalbach eure Getränke auffüllen ?

Grüsse Theo


----------



## michael.sc (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Neujahrstour-Mitfahrer,

...unsere zur Zeit in Skiurlaub befindliche Chefin hat die Tour wie folgt geplant:

- 10:00 Uhr Abfahrt in Köllerbach (Treffpunkt Aldi-Parkplatz)
- auf direktem Wege nach Nalbach (gemütliches Radeln)
- dort Einstieg in den Rundweg (ca. 18 Km, sehr Traillastig, Fahrzeit
  zw. 2 - 3 Stunden,   passt doch Roland?)
- anschließend vielleicht noch ein kleiner Abstecher in eine Kneipe
  (kommt auf Nalbacher oder Saarwellinger Vorschläge an! )
- gemütliche Rückfahrt nach Köllerbach mit einigen Lilli-Trails
  und abschließendem Weizenbierumtrunk [wo ist noch offen, aber
  wohl in der Nähe von Aldi], Ankunft ca. 16:00 -17:00 Uhr)
- Heimfahrt der Radler so gegen 18:00 Uhr oder etwas später mit 
  Beleuchtung!!!

...also bis nächsten Samstag

Gruß
Michael 

Der 14:00 Uhr Treffpunkt am Aldi fällt wohl aus


----------



## Tobilas (29. Dezember 2008)

Jo, schönes Töurchen ! Ich werd kurzfristig entscheiden müssen, wegen Freigang. Aber wäre schon gern dabei !
Gruß
Roland


----------



## wilde.lilli (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich freue mich, dass so viele dabei sind, und sogar vielleicht eine Frau? Das würde mich besonders freuen.

Die Beschreibung von Michael trifft zu, wobei ich noch gerne in der Hälfte der Tour, in den Wilscheider Hof bei Düppenweiler zum Aufwärmen einkehren würde.

Und zum Schluss nochmals - als Ausklang - mit Weizen? Gibt es übrigens mit und ohne Alkohol!

Ich freue mich auf euch.

vg Lilli


----------



## wilde.lilli (30. Dezember 2008)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Da habt ihr einen Guide für den Litermont gefunden .
> Wann und Wo wir uns Treffen schaun mer mal.
> Ich komme warscheinlich nach Köllertahl zum Treffpunkt.
> Wenn ihr nicht so rast kommt Greta mit .
> ...



Das wäre super, denn Single-Trail-Sucher sind immer willkommen.

vg Lilli


----------



## Theo1 (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Köllervalley-Biker 
Wir warten auf euch in Saarwellingen am Tiergehege um 11.30 Uhr .
Von dort gehts dann weiter zum Litermont .

Grüsse Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (2. Januar 2009)

Hi Theo!

Geht es nicht ein wenig früher? Wenn wir um 10 Uhr in Köllerbach starten, dann sind wir spätestens um 10:45 - 11 Uhr am Wildgehege. Oder wir treffen uns um 11:30 Uhr am Litermont, vor dem Telegrafen-Turm. + - 15 Minuten?

vg Lilli


----------



## Theo1 (2. Januar 2009)

OK, komme euch um 11.00 Uhr am Tiergehege abholen .
Sagt den anderen bitte bescheid .

Theo


----------



## Tobilas (2. Januar 2009)

Bin morgen auch dabei, ich weiß aber noch nicht genau ab wo...also mal schaun, wann ich wach werde 
Gruß
Roland
....und prosit Neujahr noch !!


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Januar 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch dabei, ich weiß aber noch nicht genau ab wo...also mal schaun, wann ich wach werde
> Gruß
> Roland
> ....und prosit Neujahr noch !!



Kein Thema, kann Dich um 7:00 Uhr per Telefon wecken


----------



## Tobilas (2. Januar 2009)

Um 7 wollte ich eigentlich zurück sein vom Päädschen-Kehren, mit der Zahnbürschd
Bis morgen !


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute, 
da will ich auch mit...komme aber auch an das Freigehege.
Ich gehe mal davon aus , am Parkplatz?

Christian


----------



## chris84 (2. Januar 2009)

ich würd ja auch gerne mitfahren...

aber ich habe beschlossen dieses Wochenende das Bike stehen zu lassen... um endlich mal der Erkältung Herr zu werden 

wünsch euch viel Spaß auf den gefrorenen Trails!


----------



## agent_smith (3. Januar 2009)

So, ich hab mir jezt auch mal vorgenommen morgen auch mitzufahren.
Bin um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz in Köllerbach.

Einkehren werde ich bei diesen Temperaturen allerdings nicht
Das macht meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn bei Minusgraden, fahre dann lieber an einem Stück durch.

Man sieht sich 

LG Timo


----------



## stefansls (3. Januar 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir jezt auch mal vorgenommen morgen auch mitzufahren.
> Bin um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz in Köllerbach.
> 
> Einkehren werde ich bei diesen Temperaturen allerdings nicht
> ...


 Doch  nit Kirkel?


----------



## stefansls (3. Januar 2009)

agent_smith schrieb:


> Bin um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz in Köllerbach.



Bin um 10 vor 10 bei Dir in Püttlingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (3. Januar 2009)




----------



## Theo1 (3. Januar 2009)

Da haste recht, vieeeel Minus auch bei uns.Bringe noch einen Gastfahrer mit.
Bis um 11.00 uhr dann.

Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Januar 2009)

So Leute bin wieder zu Hause...schön war´s und so zahlreich damit hatte ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht gerechnet, da kommen demnächst bestimmt auch ein paar zum Nightride 
Es sind ja einige Bilder gemacht worden, könnte die jemand sammeln und in ein Webalbum stellen, währe echt super.

Christian


----------



## Theo1 (3. Januar 2009)

Wir sind auch gut Daheim angekommen, nach der kurzen Abfahrt . Schöne Tour mit grosser Gruppe .Hatt viel Spass gemacht und sollte auf jeden Fall wiederholt werden.
Nächste Tour zum Schimmelkopf ?

Grüsse Greta und Theo


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Januar 2009)

Theo1 schrieb:


> Nächste Tour zum Schimmelkopf ?
> 
> Grüsse Greta und Theo



bei EIS und SCHNEE

 oder wenn es schön warm

 ist?

Christian


----------



## stefansls (3. Januar 2009)

Ja war enn lockeres türchen bei Traumhaftem Wetter heut. Bilder würden mich auch [email protected] merci für Dein Glied


----------



## Tobilas (3. Januar 2009)

So, wieder zurück...und hab gar nicht gefroren auf der Rückfahrt, prima !
95 km 1400 hm hab ich zusammen, 9:15h







Das werden wir sicher nochmal wiederholen, dann aber den kompletten Sagenweg, eine Highlights haben wir ausgelassen.
Gruß
Roland
P.S.: merci für's Bier, Winfried  und dem Rest merci für die tolle Tour !!  so kann's Jahr weitergehn


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. Januar 2009)

So, bin auch daheim. Schön dass so viele mit am Start waren. 
Bei einer Wiederholung bin ich sicher wieder mit dabei. Bis die Tage. 

Bilder könnt Ihr an mich sende. Ich veröffentliche diese dann in einem eigenen Album bei RadSchweine.de


----------



## Klinger (4. Januar 2009)

Schöne Tour bei super Wetter
Ich glaube ich muß öfter mal in diese Richtung fahren.....

Nochmals Danke an den edlen Schlauchspender!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theo1 (4. Januar 2009)

Welchen Spender ? Den Ersten den Zweiten oder den Dritten Schlauchspender .
Hoffe es hatt gehalten bis nach Hause .

Theo


----------



## wilde.lilli (4. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs!

Es war echt super "eure" Tour, hätte garnicht gedacht dass ich soo lange aushalte auf dem Sattel. Aber es war sehr kurzweilig, da man immer Zeit hatte für ein Schwätzchen. 

Eine Wiederholung wird folgen, obwohl ich dann noch etwas trainieren muss, um besser mitzuhalten. Denn Ihr habt ja genug Touren mit schönene Singletrails im "Kopf  gespeichert", das sollte "abgefragt" werden.

Trotz der Pannen - bei 15 Leuten - lief alles sehr glatt, dank der vielen Spezialisten, die alles dabei haben.

Sollte nochmal eine größere Tour zustande kommen, würde ich mich über Greta am Start besonders freuen.

Schöne Touren für 2009 wünscht euch allen 

Lilli

PS: Wir sind heute auf dem 83 Platz!!


----------



## michael.sc (4. Januar 2009)

...ja es war eine sehr gelungene Tour!!! 
Ich beneide Euch um eure Wege rundum den Litermont!
Bestimmt können wir das nächstes Jahr wiederholen.

Gruß
Michael 

Ein Dank nochmal an den edlen Mandelbacher- Spender!!!


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Januar 2009)

War eine super Tour und das Weizen danach hat richtig gezündet.
Danke Winnie
Hier gibts schon mal die ersten Bilder .
http://picasaweb.google.com/Zeitweiser/NeujahrstourZumLitermont#


----------



## Klinger (4. Januar 2009)

@ Theo: ok, hätte heissen müssen "die Schlauchspender" und natürlich nicht zu vergessen "die Tachofinder"

VV dann noch (*V*röhliches *V*rieren)


----------



## Tobilas (4. Januar 2009)

Meine (wenige) Fotos sind jetzt auch online unter http://picasaweb.google.de/Tobilas66793/Neujahrstour3109#

Bis die Tage
Gruß
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilde.lilli (6. Januar 2009)

Hi Neujahrsbiker!

Ich möchte mich nochmals bei allen bedanken, vorallem bei den Guides Theo und Roland, aber auch bei unseren fleißigen Fotografen Martin, Roland und Thomm. Ihr habt in fast allen Situationen die richtigen Bilder "geschossen" - naja, dafür braucht man eben viel Kondition um immer schnell genug vor und zurück zu fahren.

Bei den Bildern sollte man beachten, dass von den ursprünglich 15 Biker nur noch 5 bis zum Bier geschafft haben. Das Gruppenfoto am Anfang hat Martin in seinem Link.

So, wenn ich jetzt alles richtig gemacht habe, könntet Ihr die Bilder mit dem Link anschauen - viel Spaß 

Lilli

http://picasaweb.google.de/wildelilli01/NeujahrstourMTB?authkey=duIFsf8RsoU&feat=directlink


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Januar 2009)

17 kleine Bikerlein.....

http://www.alpencross.com/d697_dickmilch-auf-dem-litermont.html


----------



## wilde.lilli (8. Januar 2009)

Hi Jungs!

Was hält Ihr von einer Frühjahrstour um Rodalben? 48 km nur Singletrails? (Felsenpfad um Rodalben - siehe Internet)

Anfahrt müsste allerdings im Auto erfolgen, ca. 1 Std. von hier.

Na, hättet Ihr Lust?

vg Lilli


----------



## Theo1 (8. Januar 2009)

Da simmer dabei Lilli .
Mach doch mal einen neuen Fred dafür auf, sonst wird es zu unübersichtlich hier.
Erst mal muss das passende Wetter her und da ist ja noch die :
http://www.alpencross.com/d678_bike-aid-prsentiert-lukas-stckli-.html
Tour von uns .

Grüsse Theo


----------



## Markus (MW) (8. Januar 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hi Jungs!
> 
> Was hält Ihr von einer Frühjahrstour um Rodalben? 48 km nur Singletrails? (Felsenpfad um Rodalben - siehe Internet)
> 
> ...



Hi Lilli, super Idee, März oder April wäre super, dann stimmt auch die Temperatur.


----------



## Theo1 (8. Januar 2009)

Da gäbe es noch die Alternative ein langes Wochenende draus zu machen und dort zu Übernachten : http://www.bikeparkhostel.de/Kontakt.html
Wir waren letztes Jahr im August dort 4 Tage war Super und die Trails sind vor der Haustür.

Grüssse Theo


----------



## chris84 (8. Januar 2009)

Bei Pfälzer Wald wär ich auch dabei. 

Aber bitte nicht mit einer Gruppe >5 Leute auf den Felsenpfad. Und schon gar nicht an Feiertagen oder Wochenende, das gibt ärger!


----------



## Klinger (9. Januar 2009)

Rodalben: anmeld!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patbald (9. Januar 2009)

Hi Lilli,

bin auch dabei, bis März müsste auch mein Rad wieder laufen

Pleiten-Pech-und-Pannen Patrick


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Januar 2009)

Da bin ich auch mit von der Partie 
ist aber schon wie Chris sagt, die Gruppe darf nicht zu groß sein, sonst gibt es kein Fun.

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Januar 2009)

Ja, am besten eine Termin in der Woche.
Bei guten Wetter ist da ziemlich viel los auf dem Trail. Das ist dann weder für die Wanderer noch für uns lustig. 

Über die Woche ist der Wander-Betrieb kaum spürbar.


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Januar 2009)

Für alle Trailverwöhnten, 

CTF Müllertal Luxemburg, am 29.03.2009. 

http://www.radschweine.de/load.php?name=akmultibooking&filter=3&sjahr=2009

Ist bestens zu empfehlen.


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Januar 2009)

Markus das steht doch schon lange in meinem Kalender


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. Januar 2009)

dämon schrieb:


> markus Das Steht Doch Schon Lange In Meinem Kalender :d



Und Das Ist Auch Gut So !!!!!


----------



## wilde.lilli (9. Januar 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Markus das steht doch schon lange in meinem Kalender



Hi!

Deine Lieblingsstrecke hört sich auch gut an, das wäre doch eine Sondereinlage wert.

Könntest du diese Strecke führen? Oder: Wird sie dieses Jahr wieder als CTF ausgeschrieben? Dann sind wir am Start.

vg Lilli


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Januar 2009)

wilde.lilli schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Deine Lieblingsstrecke hört sich auch gut an, das wäre doch eine Sondereinlage wert.
> 
> ...



wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch den Führer machen 
kannst dir auch die Hochwaldtour mal anschauen ist sehr interessant.
Macht aber erst Sinn wenn es etwas Wärmer ist, die Trails sind stellenweise sehr Wurzelig und jetzt sau glatt!!!
Kannst die von Markus mal erzählen lassen wie die ist 

Christian


----------

